
Blackberry Trademark Suit Hits RIM As Another Problem - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13787/blackberry-trademark-problem/
======
GiraffeNecktie
There seems to be at least a couple of errors in the story. It says that BBM
has the rights to BBM.com but I think it's actually only BBM.ca that they own
(BBM.com goes to RIM).

It also says that BBM has been using the name since 2001 but if it's the same
company I'm thinking of, they go back at least 30 years or more when they were
also known as the Bureau of Broadcast Measurement.

